# anyone tell me a good begginers book on genetics



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

ive been reading some of the threads on here since i joined and though i have raised pigeons since 1974 i was unaware of the color variations that have been introduced. and would like to know if ther is a good book to read so i can understand what you guys are talking about. thanks mike


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondhist2.html
Not sure of any books off hand, but check out Franks Website...Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mike699 said:


> ive been reading some of the threads on here since i joined and though i have raised pigeons since 1974 i was unaware of the color variations that have been introduced. and would like to know if ther is a good book to read so i can understand what you guys are talking about. thanks mike


Your title caught my eye, and as I don't stop in here to often, I have no idea what you mean by "beginner", because I don't think we have any posters on this site with a doctorate in the field of genetics, pertaining to the pigeon. So, we are all students here on the subject. 

My next question, since you mentioned colors, are you interesed in the sub catagory of color genetics, or are you looking to breed better "fancy" pigeons, or like me, trying to breed a better homing pigeon ? With the Internet, a few choice search words and you can find many hours of reading I am sure. Here are some I can share:

For color information: http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html#

A Mini-Breeding Course: http://www.stevenvanbreemen.nl/en/?Mini_Course_The_Art_of_Breeding

And another: http://www.shewmaker.com/


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Warren,
Lovely picture of you and your wife. That is a picture of your wife, right?!

Your clothes reminds me of red checker and your wife reminds me of either a red bar with white flight. LOL! We must stick to the topic, you know!


----------

